# 4.6.x kernel CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION unsupported in GENTOO ?

## CaptainBlood

Hi, *Quote:*   

> "Cannot use CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION, please install libelf-dev or elfutils-libelf-devel"

 

I've installed libelf which brakes kernel compilation: *Quote:*   

> make 
> 
>   CHK     include/config/kernel.release
> 
>   CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h
> ...

 What am I doing wrong? Any idea?

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## DoogyRev

Try installing elfutils instead.

----------

